
Burnoutindex.org - hernantz
https://burnoutindex.org/
======
sz4kerto
Be really careful with these surveys.

The problems of these, among other things:

\- mixing up burnout risk with burnout

\- mixing up burnout with physical or mental fatigue

\- not serving any purpose (i.e. not providing good directions)

Burnout is primarily a negative change in perception, and it's a spectrum,
obviously. You get burned out when your perception of the same situation gets
progressively worse. This can be caused by various factors -- exhaustion,
doing stuff that doesn't match your values, etc. It can also be prevented in
various ways; i.e. you can do very exhausting work and not get burned out.

A really simplistic, but fun/useful way of detecting burnout (not the risk):
if you regularly think that you and your team/company/environment work hard,
but your customers/broader company/other teams are stupid/not intelligent/not
constructive, then that's the first phase ('us vs them'). This can progress to
the next phase, where it's more like 'me vs them', so you despise most of your
environment. This is when people tend to leave. The last step is apathy,
people rarely end here.

It's not really possible to move backwards on this scale without changing
roles/work/colleagues.

~~~
soneca
The first time I heard about burnout was from a colleague that was just trying
to go back to a job after about two years being mentally unable to do any job.
It started when one day, arriving at the work, they just froze and started
crying uncontrollably.

It was a diagnosed condition. I am always unsure of what people are talking
about when they talk about burnout. Is this panic attack that makes someone
temporarily incapable of working or is a strong stress feeling that might be
solved just by changing jobs?

The spectrum idea makes sense, but the situation, consequences, and ways to
help are _very_ different on different parts of this spectrum.

~~~
dunkelheit
I think the term burnout was first applied to social workers. Just imagine the
situation they are in: a steady stream of people with serious problems in
their lives comes to you and you are supposed to help them. But you have so
little time and power to help any particular case that you hardly seem to make
any difference. And no matter what you do that stream never ends. No wonder
that feelings of sheer helplessness, ineffectiveness, meaninglessness of your
work, cynicism, ennui, and extreme aversion to the work can appear. That's
burnout. I don't think it is specifically associated with panic, aside from
the panic that if you start working you will experience all the negative
emotions that you associate with your job.

~~~
burntoutfire
> ineffectiveness, meaninglessness of your work, cynicism, ennui, and extreme
> aversion to the work can appear

Jobs in corporate software development can feel pretty much like that, at
least for me. Startups are better, but, on the other hand, they work you
harder.

~~~
dunkelheit
Yeah, exactly.

My own totally unscientific theory of burnout is that with scarce positive
reinforcement and lack of progress towards some higher goal your lizard brain
just stops understanding why on earth you continue to expend energy on this
job thing. Of course your job pays the bills but this may be hard for the
lizard brain to understand (and in case of volunteers where even this positive
reinforcement is absent, burnout hits them especially hard).

Many corporate jobs share this dynamic. Support, obviously. But every position
where there is a lot of routine maintenance and lack of any kind of satisfying
milestone ahead carries the risk. Also, opensource maintainers (Unpaid? Check.
Never ending stream of maintenance work? Check. Lack of some higher goal?
Well, their project is already popular, there may be no other definite goal.)

Startups are better in this regard because growth provides positive
reinforcement and the possibility of an exit provides a higher goal. But what
if growth stops and the satisfying exit never materializes? Burnout will hit
you like a hammer.

------
wcunning
I got a 2.1/6, which is less than 50%. Apparently this is a "high" risk of
burnout... Why not replace it with a button that says "Do you work in tech?"
Yes -> High Risk of Burnout, since that's the vibe they're going with.

~~~
hinoki
I got 0.6 / 6, and it said the same. Is it possible to not be at high risk of
burnout according to this survey?

~~~
tubbs
I was surprised when my 1/6 gave me high risk. I am very thankful for what I
do and I enjoy going to work.

If you answer "None" to everything, your burnout risk is low (0/6).

Answering a single question with 1 (A few times a year or less) puts you at
.1/6 (Mid), which goes up to .5/6.

I find the results reporting of this to be rather sensationalist and the whole
thing pretty useless. If you're burnt out, you probably don't need an online
quiz to tell you.

~~~
almost_usual
Think it depends on the category. I scored a ‘mid’ with a 1.3.

~~~
lucb1e
I scored 'mid' with 2.1, which was rather surprising after reading the parents
comments.

~~~
wilbo
I scored 3.4 and got mid. When I read the parents comments I thought that
might have meant a lower score was higher risk. I suspect it depends on the
categories you answer.

------
bagacrap
When I joined the tech industry in my early 20s and for years after, I noticed
that many in their 30s or older seemed burned out. It didn't make much sense
to me, because to become a tech worker takes drive and ambition and how would
you just lose that one day? Now, 12 years on I can definitely see how burnout
is so prevalent.

It's like living in the desert and hearing about people drowning. You'd ask
yourself, "how is that even possible?" But now I feel as if I've moved to the
beach, and can easily see the waves and how it's a real problem. I don't think
I'm burned out, but I'm conscious enough of the possibility to keep an eye on
the tide.

~~~
monktastic1
For me it's a bit similar to how I felt as a kid playing with legos. Who
_wouldn 't_ want to play with legos many hours a day, most days every week? It
never occurred to me that there'd come a point where I wanted to know that my
work genuinely improved lives. It turns out that being good at something and
getting paid for it isn't always enough. It's hard to avoid the question of
meaning forever.

~~~
agumonkey
It's something I hear almost every day now.

1) 20 something not willing to live office or blue collar job lives and go for
driven passion

2) realize how any regular obligation will lose the art/passion side and will
become a system ..

3) realize that a job is a job

4) many wants to improve lives of others.

I think our generation (I suppose we're both from the 70/80s) was pushed too
long into pupil mindset (leaving college at 23 if not more) and too focused
about our passions. Adult life is adult life and there's no cutting corners,
the previous generation didn't really have a choice and learned it earlier.

Also 'improving lives of others' is somehow a metaphor for having a society
being a large team. There's a weird pivotal time where we lose this trait.. we
want to make it, become anxious.. and then realize 'success' would just be
making something useful for the group.

------
notJim
I immediately went to do this quiz, but then I couldn't help but wonder if
this might be one of those Cambridge Analytica style "quizzes" where they're
harvesting psychological data for unknown purposes. I'm not sure if this makes
me sound savvy or insane.

~~~
Freak_NL
No personal information is asked, so the dataset will be pretty useless for
monetization (you could just computationally generate a couple of thousand of
responses and pretend it was the real deal).

uBlock Origin blocked one weird tracker-like third-party I didn't recognize:
fullstory.com. The rest were the usual Google analytics crap.

~~~
marcossponton
Marcos here, one of the members of the team behind this. Fullstory is to
understand this project as a product and to see where it needs to be improved
(because users don't understand or try to do things that we didn't considered,
etc.). Only personal data (mail) is asked for those interested to stay in the
loop in some way. The dataset without those emails will be on Github soon :)

~~~
Freak_NL
Why not just add a link add the end or in a footer where users can submit
suggestions and report bugs? When you are engaging users in mental health
related questions, any tracking is suspect and creepy.

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
In my experience, users don't report minor UX flaws.

These kind of recording services can show, for example, users rage clicking
what looks like a button for a couple seconds before finding the real button.

For startups that don't have the resources to line up tons of user testing
sessions where you watch the product being used, these can help make a less
frustrating experience for users.

------
harshvladha
I got 0.5/6

and still it says "Your burnout risk is HIGH"

I feel, it was because of little high Self-inefficacy.

I experimented with different answers, once I got 0.6/6 and it said: "Your
burnout risk is MID", but for that Self-inefficacy was LOW.

It seems like Self-inefficacy has been taken as a high factor for Burnout.

~~~
eanzenberg
The quiz is at best propaganda and at worst psychologically damaging. Besides,
you can't laugh at the optics of 1%ers whining about how hard their insanely
profitable jobs are.

~~~
adrianmonk
Optics are real, of course, but burnout isn't necessarily whining. It can be
seen as a kind of "business risk" for your career.

Ignore it or otherwise fail to manage it, and you can end up stagnating
instead of advancing, souring your relationship with your employer, or letting
the situation build to a crisis where you must have relief and decide to chuck
it all and mow lawns for a living instead.

Also, every person needs to understand their own balance between the value
they place on dumptrucks full of cash and sacrifices made for work. At some
point the additional $50K in salary isn't worth it, or maybe it is. Or maybe
$50K less in salary is a good trade-off.

------
tempsy
I don't think burnout is really about overwork so much as spending even 40
hours a week doing something that is contrary to your own personal values. I
suspect a lot of people work on things (ads, selling more crap, getting people
in more debt, etc.) that they ultimately don't think really matter or are a
net benefit to society.

~~~
acrefoot
I think it's possible to burn out working on things you think are important
but that are chronically underfunded or ignored. For example, I can imagine
working on cleantech or green NGOs only to be consistently frustrated that
people don't want to pay for better recycling and cleaner energy, or want to
reduce their water usage.

~~~
dnate
Also, that theory does not work with the fact, that a lot of burnout victims
are social workers.

~~~
adrianmonk
Exactly. Burnout can happen because you have a cynical malaise about your
mission. But it can also happen because you are so passionate about your
mission that where a normal person would understand reasonable boundaries
between work and life, you can't resist the temptation to push right past
them. (Which violates the principle of taking care of yourself first, so that
you can take care of others.)

Sorry to bring up religion in polite conversation, but an interesting theory
I've heard about church pastors is that sometimes they have extramarital
affairs (partly) for an unusual reason. They feel called to do their type of
work, but it's all-consuming, so they end up feeling conflicted. Part of them
wants to quit, but another part cannot justify it. So instead of quitting,
they do something which might or might not get them fired. It's a moral
failing, but less of a moral failing than abandoning your mission.
(Ultimately, it's just a way to not take responsibility for your choices, but
that's human beings for you.)

~~~
brailsafe
I feel like the cynical malaise is maybe more healthy to go in with, and also
what your impression of everything turns into after getting burned out because
you went in with a ton of personal investment (passion or whatever)

------
richardlblair
This misses so many nuances it's not even funny.

I'm mentally and physically exhausted, yes. However, I'm exceptionally happy.
I enjoy what I do. I want to do it all day long.

We're working on something I think is useful, I think people need it, and I
want them to have it sooner rather than later. This might mean I burn out and
need a weeks rest come like... June, but fuck, I'm running straight towards
that and I'm so happy I don't care.

~~~
brailsafe
A few weeks rest!? You certainly might need that, but it ain't burnout—and yes
I'll gatekeep it, because burnout is a different degree. I genuinely hope it
doesn't happen for you, and getting out while you're happy is probably a great
way to mitigate, but it's risky. One of the things about burnout that is so
deceiving, is that combination of feeling great about it and sacrificing so
much personally or investing too much personally, then you get hit hard when
your expectations stop aligning. Could be anything, like you thought based on
your work that you were way more valued, then someone new comes in and fires
you or changes direction and all of a sudden the last two years are tossed in
the garbage. That 3 weeks you would have spent relaxing turns into 2 years
spent figuring out wth you were thinking and what to do next.

------
chrshawkes
I feel this industry is burned out due to the fact that the magic doesn't feel
like it's there anymore. If we want a salary we're forced to sign NDA's &
NCA's and forego all our personal ambitions to the company.

We have endless pointless tooling for basic shit like writing CRUD apps. Need
to make a web app? Install Node to use NPM to install a million and a half
packages to write a Hello World example. It's cool though, this project was
made by so and so, even though the creators themselves aren't using it in
production. God forbid you're writing an SPA, that will be 2 million
dependencies. So many noob's entering the work force every day trying to be
the next Mark Zuckerberg, constantly cheer-leading the latest worthless
framework which is built upon the same old logic used for the past 40 years.

Managers and tech leads suffering from blogitis reading some dumb ass opinion
on why he chose React etc.. and pushing the entire team and company in that
direction. As far as I can tell, our webapps are still a broken pile of
patches just the same as they we're 10 years ago. Only this time around,
they're much more difficult to write and maintain.

On top of that we have endless meetings all day, arbitrary 1 - 5 ranking
systems, biased promotions and endless arbitrary deadlines. Not to worry
though, Agile and all it's pointless complexities to the rescue.

Finally, we have smug spoiled people all over this industry talking down to us
about the tech we use and how much smarter they are because they hit the
jackpot due to mommy and daddy's connections etc...

It's not the wild west anymore and tech isn't nearly as fun or as competitive
for the individual. It's just a choice between the corporate grind or starving
startup hipster.

------
swalsh
I burnt out several years ago, I was way past the point of return before I
realized. I ended up changing jobs, and took a few vacations... even then
recovery was slow. After that I returned pretty strong. Since then there have
been a few times I recognized it happening again, but being cognizant of the
signs goes a long ways towards preventing it.

~~~
doublerabbit
Same thing. I've never held a job longer then two years. Not because of
incapable of the work but because I get so burnt I shoot myself in a foot and
end up "dismissed" "fired" "redundant".

I've been off work for three months now with little-to no money and it's the
past three months I've only just started feeling myself again. I start work
/again/ next week and I know the novelty of the new job will tick well, but
when that wears off.. I will start to burn out again.

It's not stress, I can handle that fine. Its just so stale and no freedom.

I want to run another operating system other than "CentOS". Screw it, lets run
OpenBSD for routing instead of $$$ DellForce9 where you have to pay $$$ to
enable additional switch ports. But no, it's all got to be kept enterprise.
I'm just bored of it as a whole.

~~~
swalsh
I might have been more clear, when I recognize myself burning out now I dont
quit my job. That's an extreme measure for extreme situations. Instead I
recognize what is causing my burnout, and I try to address it. My last bout
was a struggle with balancing a new baby. I talked to my boss, Nd we worked
out a deal of loosening my workload. About a year later I was able to pick up
more.

As for your frustration in lack of agency. It takes time to build a reputation
worth trusting. I'd reccomend changing how you approach work. Think about what
your bosses goals are, what the companies goals are. If you can find ways to
add value, you can earn greater trust, and more agency.

~~~
doublerabbit
thank you for the input. That's definitely something I'll keep in mind
especially with my new job.

------
cagenut
I have a working theory that basically all "devops engineer" jobs of the last
5ish years are more or less automatic/happens-by-default burnout traps. Hard
to tell how much is that and how much is just we're all sliding into middle
age, but man I have yet to see one that wasn't a steadily ratcheting wrench of
pressure to keep all the old things running while doing the next new thing
every month.

~~~
pbrb
Not to mention the ever increasing stack of tools and tech you need to keep up
with.

------
gowld
8 question survey (followed by a summary that explains the questions, but if
you use browser navigation buttons it's irrevocably lost).

1\. I find it difficult to relax after a day of work

2\. After a day of work, I feel run-down and drained of physical or emotional
energy

3\. I feel less and less connected and engaged with the work I do.

4\. I do not have a clear idea of the value and purpose of my job

5\. I am harder and less sympathetic with people than perhaps they deserve

6\. I am worried this job is making me harsher emotionally

7\. I feel that I am achieving less than I should

8\. I feel that I do not have time to do many of the things that are important
for doing a good quality job

------
jdkee
Perhaps tech workers should unionize and demand better healthcare, 40 hour
work weeks, etc.

~~~
thrower123
I get the sentiment, but some perspective is in order. We're in the goddamn
catbird seat. We make a shitload of money, we actually do have good health
insurance, and we punch keyboards in a heated office at a desk. We're not
mining coal or working in the fertilizer plant from The Jungle.

In this economy, if your work environment sucks, the door is open and there
are greener pastures.

The biggest problem is really that so much of what we do is boring, and, in
the greater scheme of things, pointless.

~~~
fogetti
Except that this is not true. The average salary of a software engineer in
Japan, Germany and other highly developed nations is only slightly better than
let's say an accountant's. If we take the amortized hourly wage by considering
unpaid overtime then it becomes even worse which is on par with an average
high school teacher or alike. In some cases considering the unpaid overtime
plus the unpaid self-studies it can get amortized to the level of a janitor.
And this is a systematic problem across the industry.

On the other hand the health insurance doesn't make any difference in these
countries since it's the same for all citizens so I am not sure how is that
relevant.

~~~
Grimm1
Edit: I'm going to put this here because it clearly rubbed some people the
wrong way, HN and YC were historically US focused they have since expanded but
this site still has a large US population that view and post on it and with
that come a bias for this group, including myself, to think in terms of the US
market. My below statement, which to me is entirely benign, is basically
saying that's what we do. Is it right? I don't know but frankly I don't know
anything about non US markets in terms of software engineering jobs and I
wouldn't attempt to make a statement in terms of those markets because I don't
know them. I do know my own market though and thus you'll get posts from me in
terms of that market and I'm not particularly sorry about that.

So first off this has traditionally been a US centric site, so you'll have to
excuse that most things take a US centric view and we do make a lot of money
in the US software industry.

Second I have never once worked a job like that and every time I see people
talk about this like its the industry norm I kind of become incredulous to the
fact. The US market is so good you can turn down jobs like that.

I can't help but thinking the overtime you take on is more about you and not
pushing back but again maybe this is different outside of the US. Here in the
US at least, what are they going to do fire you? Cool, if they do your salary
probably just increased by 10-20k USD as you find a new job in < 4 weeks.

I get that what you're saying is your reality but it certainly hasn't been
mine and if you push back on things more you'll maybe find it doesn't have to
be yours either. It's our market and we have high leverage because how
desperate jobs are for Devs of all flavors.

~~~
fogetti
This is right from the website: "Join the Global IT Burnout Index"

And then there is a form to select my country. So even if HN is a US centric
site, which I dispute actually, still the website in this post has nothing to
do with the US.

And I get that it's different in the US, but I doubt that people don't care if
they get fired. I very much doubt that.

~~~
Grimm1
First off I said "traditionally US centric" which it was. I maybe should have
said "historically US centric" which would be more in line with what I was
trying to get across. I don't think it is anymore.

And second I certainly didn't say they don't care, what I am implying though
is they shouldn't care as much, the consequences right now are minimal and
potentially largely beneficial.

------
brailsafe
I feel like one of the worst things you can do when you burnout or are on the
way to burning out, is to get a new job. Imo, swapping in stuff where stuff
wasn't good before is just a way to divert your attention in a way that
doesn't let you redevelop your value system in a way that you really need to.
Just stop for a while. Maybe a long while. Then see what you want to do.

~~~
redisman
Some workplaces are really bad though. I've had one that was complete insanity
with bosses yelling etc. Better to get out sometimes.

~~~
brailsafe
Absolutely agreed, but I think this is more of a specific case where the
environment is totally toxic, rather than your personal mental health
maintenance. As in, because you can absolutely burnout at even the best
organizations, it's indicative of other stuff. If the workplace is shit, get
out. Whether you move immediately into another position or not depends on
whether you're burning/burnt out. If you are, then you gotta give yourself
more time not working generally.

------
samatman
This is useless, unfortunately. I answered it honestly; I'm someone with a
low-agreeableness personality, and some health problems (which have been
improving, but nonetheless) which leave me pretty drained of energy at the end
of the day.

This test doesn't even try to account for those things, and offers me a high
risk of burnout despite low-to-perfect scores for everything else.

------
jophde
Mostly just getting tired of not having a quiet place to work and needing to
grind leetcode so that I don't have to worry about being un-hirerable in my
free time. Besides that I generally like being an SWE. I'm also pretty tired
of private companies wanting me to value stock options equally to dollars.

------
jlv2
My burnout index is 5/6\. No surprise there.

I'm more interested in why the site reloads the top portion of the page after
the initial load. You can tell, because the top image changes from the person
sitting on the left side of the table a flipped one where they are on the
right side of the table.

left
[https://images.ctfassets.net/z2g90m75le4q/5yT1ytvHM0WLTih13Y...](https://images.ctfassets.net/z2g90m75le4q/5yT1ytvHM0WLTih13YsNM1/2449104553299970807b77a505a77f52/Captura_de_Pantalla_2020-01-29_a_la_s__15.40.40.png)

right
[https://images.ctfassets.net/z2g90m75le4q/7kam7578mAMnVlgQTP...](https://images.ctfassets.net/z2g90m75le4q/7kam7578mAMnVlgQTPllI4/01e25beb926aa989c3f1fc2946743ff4/Captura_de_Pantalla_2020-01-29_a_la_s__15.40.40.png)

~~~
llsf
hear you... got 5/6 and was thinking about improving the number of clicks on
that questionnaire. Sigh... How did I get there?

------
pizza234
A bit (quite a lot) simplistic (but personally, I appreciate the idea).

In order to get a "low" index in each parameter, one needs to always set the
best possible scenario, which is not realistic.

Even in the best possible scenario _in real world_, one could be less than
sympathetic with somebody else once a month. That doesn't mean they're at
"mid" level of a burnout parameter.

And not reaching the productivity potential at times is normal (and cyclical).
Again, not a burnout parameter.

I see "Based on scientific questionnaires created by psychology
professionals", but I doubt it's professionally assembled.

~~~
eanzenberg
The quiz is at best propaganda and at worst psychologically damaging. Besides,
you can't laugh at the optics of 1%ers whining about how hard their insanely
profitable jobs are.

------
schwinn140
This is great. Any interest in expanding the Roles available in the drop-down
menu to be more inclusive of other Roles within a tech company.

Speaking for myself, a tech industry Marketer, I'm pretty damn burnt out!

Thanks for creating a tool to help us visualize and keep reference of where
we're mentally at.

It might be a cool feature to have the ability to save your report and trigger
repeat measurements over time. With that data, you could then 'map' the
mindspace of the user and how they are hopefully working towards triggers and
burnout.

~~~
throwawayhhakdl
I like this conceptually, but I don’t think I trust it to be... a reliable
opinion.

I got 1.5 / 6\. Apparently this means I’m at HIGH risk, which strikes me as
pretty stupid. What are other people getting?

(I am comfortable and pretty darn sure I’m not burnt out at all, answering
several of these as “Never”)

------
redisman
Honest question, is someone not mentally drained after programming(or just
working) all day? That has been my experience for my 10+ year career every
single day. Am I doing it wrong?

~~~
bradlys
My mental drainage is tied almost completely to how much I enjoy the work
and/or work environment.

If the work sucks - I come home hating my job, hating my life, and wanting a
new job. Therefore - I am much more drained.

If the work is relatively interesting or am just not upset with it - then I
come home feeling energized or fine. (Rare these days - I really hate my job
and want a new one)

This is why I find getting a new job to be extremely difficult. The more I
hate my job - the more I need to interview and do technical interview prep to
get out... Which needs to be done at home after work. But the more I hate my
job - the more drained I am - thus, the less I am able to do those things. It
ends up keeping you in the same shitty job for way longer than you want. It's
almost like they thought about this...

------
Waterluvian
Maybe I'm not burning out. Maybe I'm just tired and intellectually drained
after 8 hours of intellectual stimulation. And maybe that's totally normal.

------
maxk42
This seems to rank nearly everyone as burned-out. Reeks of agenda.

~~~
adrianmonk
And/or (cynical view), our industry in such a state that nearly everyone IS
burned out.

~~~
maxk42
No, I mean it literally ranks nearly everyone as burned out. As an experiment
I chose the second-to-lowest burnout score for every question but one (for
which I chose the lowest score). My risk of burnout was rated as high.

That's ridiculous for answers that by any objective measure would be great.

~~~
SkyBelow
It would be possible with some questions that the answer between 0 to 1 is
more meaningful than the answer between 1 and 10. For example, "How many tires
have you slashed?"

0 to 1 is much more of a jump than 1 to 10. If this was being used to rank
some underlying characteristic, 0 would be low while 1-10 would be high.

Now, does that apply to these questions? I don't think so. Theoretically I can
see valid cases where answering anything above 0 goes straight from low to
high.

------
annoyingnoob
I think burnout happens when you cannot see the light at the end of the
tunnel, when every week is darker than the last.

My last job offered unlimited vacation. But if I ever took any vacation I'd
get a message from my boss the night before I got back with a laundry list of
the things that need attention ASAP - I couldn't really finish relaxing before
I was vacuumed back into the soul sucking darkness.

------
CrankyBear
I don't buy it. With a very low score--hey I like what I'm doing--I'm still at
a high-risk of burnout. I Don't Think So.

------
pinopinopino
I am never sure about what a burnout really is. It is not in the DSM yet, but
that doesn't really say anything. It shares a lot of properties with
depression. Weird stuff.

Test is bogus of course. With nine questiI got a high risk, because I scored a
bit high on cynicism. But hey, I work in the advertisement business. I am not
kidding myself that I add any value to this world at all.

------
whalesalad
My mind immediately went to the other kind of burnout where you shave a few
32nds off your tires.

Might need to do a few of those because I scored a 5.6.

------
cryptozeus
This is total scam covered with nice UI. All the results indicate burn out is
high if you select tech industry.

Do not take the survey.

------
cbanek
With my luck, I found a bug. If you press one button for an answer, then press
another one, I find that the button is not selected, but the length of the
button is shortened. It's strange. After clicking again it seems fine.

Other than that, cynicism checks out on the results. 5.1.

------
janee
I'm a sucker for questionnaires, but this just seemed to simplistic. I'd say
you might as well replace the questions with a single "how burnt out do you
feel" input.

Would love to see how different industries compare on some of these scores.

------
teddyh
I am reminded of the “Free Personality Test”s which inevitably shows you have
some grave personal problems which can only be helped by Scientology (and
certainly not by those evil, evil psychologists).

------
monksy
There should be an option for "fuck, I'm far past on being worried about
this." (I.e.: the option of do you worry about your emotional state)

------
finnthehuman
I wonder what happens with the data collected by this website. I’m afraid to
let them know anything about my mental well-being.

------
vanusa
Massive, built-in selection bias.

People who have time for (or need the distraction of) surveys like these tend
to be, of course... the already burnt out.

------
ARandomerDude
Meh. So much of these end up being self-fulfilling prophesies. Instead of
telling someone they're at high risk for burnout, we should tell people to be
reasonable with their work/life balance.

Burnout is as much an employee problem as an employer problem. We all need to
put our big boy pants on and take some responsibility for our actions and the
consequences of those actions.

Disclaimer: I don't supervise anyone.

------
geoffbp
My wife has helped me to put things in place to prevent burnout, mostly little
things outside of work

------
rezeroed
Good site. This frog is boiled. I'll be returning periodically.

------
runawaybottle
I agree burnout is real, but I have never run into a someone working that
doesn’t make a fuss about how ‘busy’ they are. I feel the results are going to
be ‘yep, everyone is burnt out’.

~~~
huebomont
I'm not busy, and still burnt out. Not having enough of value to do can also
burn you out.

------
unixhero
Works fine for me. Great little tool this.

------
skrebbel
I love the illustration

